# retire Thailand....or China ? cost of living, etc



## Edgenaples (Dec 19, 2012)

I have thought about retiring to Thailand, but was wondering about China. Can anyone tell me a little bit about the cost of living, crime, possible racism towards Americans, etc ? It seems like there is a lot of info about retiring to Thailand online but not much on China...was just wondering why ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think china is not really a place to retire unless you have family ties there. VISA restriction are not promoting and also the quality of life, although improving, is not at the level of Thailand. Think cities like Bangkok made huge progress in healthcare and pollution over the last 10 years.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I retired to China more than six years ago. I am in Guangdong Province. I no longer need a visa as I have a residents permit.

Life is relaxing here and without the bustle of foreign tourists. Living is also cheap here if you stick to Chinese food. Cooking anything western can be expensive from the Chinese point of view but I eat a mix of foods. 

A western oven was a must in our new home. 

My friend went to Thailand and he prefers it as English is widely spoken there especially in the holiday places. 
I personally have not experienced any racism but even after the time I have been here I still have a lot of interest directed towards me.

I chose to be close to Hong Kong in case in later life I develop any serious health issue.

For me I intend to stay here but living in China may not be to everyone's liking but it suits me fine.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

